# Kentucky Derby Video



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

OH thank you! I can't believed i missed it! I was out riding!


----------



## DaysofThunder (Apr 24, 2009)

Another great ride by Calvin Borel


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nobody saw that coming.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Im so glad he won, just goes to show them that a horse doesnt have to cost over a million to be a champion. The owners of mine that bird only paid $9,500 for him.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

reminds me of a lil famous horse sired by Man o'war..


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ if you are thinking of Seabiscuit, he was not sired by Man o War. He was sired by Hardtack who was sired by Man o' War. his great rival of the time and the great race bettwen them was War Admiral, who was sired by Man o' War.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

reining girl said:


> Im so glad he won, just goes to show them that a horse doesnt have to cost over a million to be a champion. The owners of mine that bird only paid $9,500 for him.


Don't you just love it when stuff works out like that? ;D


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i think allot of the credit for that victory goes to Calvin Bore. Another less skilled jockey would not have ran that race as well, with the same horse and same conditions.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> ^^ if you are thinking of Seabiscuit, he was not sired by Man o War. He was sired by Hardtack who was sired by Man o' War. his great rival of the time and the great race bettwen them was War Admiral, who was sired by Man o' War.


Yes, of course! I forgot. 

Phantom's lines interfered with my thinking.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> i think allot of the credit for that victory goes to Calvin Bore. Another less skilled jockey would not have ran that race as well, with the same horse and same conditions.


I agree.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

And lets give credit to *CANADIAN* Dave Cotey who bought Mine That Bird for $9500, ran him in Canada to get the *CANADIAN Sovereign award as 2 year old horse of the year* but knew he didn't have the ambition or funds to send him to the breeders so sold him last fall to the current owners for $400,000. Nice profit.

Those that saw him run in *CANADA* knew he was a good horse.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Pfft. Canada.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Go CANADA !!!! LOL

Here is the video that really shows the overhead view of the "thread the needle" ride that stunned everyone!!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

There was another view that I really liked...I guess it was from the blimp or something...it was directly overhead and you could just see when Mine That Bird switched gears and flew by everyone else. It was amazing! 

I was rooting for Pioneerof The Nile...but I've always liked Bob Baffert's horses. I don't know enough about his training methods to know if I like him as a trainer, but he always seems to bring some really nice horses.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow...I totally missed that. He came out of NO WHERE and BLEW THEM AWAY!!! How many lengths was that?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

He won by ~7 lengths.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> He won by ~7 lengths.


 
crazy...:shock:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> crazy...:shock:


Especially considering where he had to come from in the field. He was never considered a threat and wasn't spotlighted in the prerace highlights.

Am I correct in hearing that he isn't going to run in the next two legs of the Triple Crown?

EDIT: I just read that he will run the Preakness.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

this was so amazing! such a great jockey- he is one in a million! 

i love great stories/outcomes like this- I bet someone will make a movie lol


----------

